# Nikon & Apple Creating New iOS App Together



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 5, 2015)

```
Apparently Apple and Nikon USA are working together on a new iOS app. The app will give Nikon shooters the ability to add new features via wifi to compatible cameras.</p>
<p>It’s unknown at present if this is for the Coolpix cameras or DSLRs or what features could become available. It sounds like an interesting concept on the surface.</p>
```


----------

